# Sing with me



## Saimon

Greetings,

I'm working some music education materials for 8- to 10-year-old children and one of the phrases I've been asked to include is "Sing with me!" I found "Umawit tayo" but I don't know if this is the correct form for addressing a group of small girls and boys. If it isn't, could somebody please tell me the proper phrase?

Thanks very much,

s.


----------



## epistolario

Saimon said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm working some music education materials for 8- to 10-year-old children and one of the phrases I've been asked to include is "Sing with me!" I found "Umawit tayo" but I don't know if this is the correct form for addressing a group of small girls and boys. If it isn't, could somebody please tell me the proper phrase?
> 
> Thanks very much,
> 
> s.



*Umawit tayo* = let's sing 
*Umawit* is in imperative mood (2nd person plural) 
It means that you will sing altogether. 

But if you want to translate *sing with me*, you can say *sabayan niyo akong umawit*. It means that you will lead the singing and the pupils will  sing with you. I'm not sure if there is a better version, but that's the exact translation of your English.


----------



## Saimon

*Maraming salamat! I will let my boss decide which phrase she prefers. Your help has been invaluable.*
 
*Saimon*


----------

